# Whatsit 2.15



## 480sparky (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 15, 2012)

A rathchet handle


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 15, 2012)

That's some nice knurling! I'm on my iPod and it always gives me a connection error to see your full size img  
I'm going to take a flier on this one and say a dart barrel.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 15, 2012)

file?


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 15, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> A rathchet handle



yeah, I think so too, it's got to be a small ratchet, something like 1/4" drive.


----------



## Chann (Feb 15, 2012)

Kho-i-nor drafting pencil grip?


----------



## Automagic (Feb 15, 2012)

Bench bar? As in weight lifting. 

Sorry don't know the proper name


----------



## NickA (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks like shielding around audio/video cable.


----------



## nmoody (Feb 15, 2012)

It looks like a grip of some sort. Maybe a thumb screw?


----------



## shuttervelocity (Feb 15, 2012)

Automagic said:


> Bench bar? As in weight lifting.
> 
> Sorry don't know the proper name



yeah, a dumbell/barbell handle.


----------



## Judobreaker (Feb 15, 2012)

Could just as well be a handle of a punch (it's a tool) or a dart. ^^


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 15, 2012)

The handle of the dental probe you are using to lance your blister?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 16, 2012)

Where in the world is Ron Evers?



Hint:  It is a handle.  But for what?


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 16, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> A rathchet handle



To this?


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 16, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Hint:  It is a handle.  But for what?


A tool.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 16, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Where in the world is Ron Evers?



Ron's hanging out in other forum site(s).


----------

